# sobre la traducción



## daphne1986

Hola!!!!! estoy haciendo un trabajo para la facultad y me gustaria tener varias opiniones de las siguientes cuestiones:

¿En que medida la traduccion del ingles al español puede ser un intrumento util en el aprendizaje del ingles??
xfi contestarme ke lo necesito!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## daphne1986

Veras, es que el trabajo consta en conseguir opiniones de los demas, pero si no quereis dar vuestras opiniones pues con no contestar hay suficiente. Bye!!


----------



## Laia

Pide a algún moderador que cambie tu thread de foro, entonces.


----------



## belén

Lo he movido. 

Daphne, te ruego que no uses abreviaciones, ya que este foro lo usan muchos estudiantes de español y pueden prestar a confusión. 

Gracias,

Belén


----------



## marinax

no.
creo que debes tener un nivel mas que respetable para empezar a traducir, sino lograras mas confusion que aprendizaje.


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Creo que tu pregunta es ambigua, puede ser lo que ha dicho Marinax o que te refieras a si ayuda que las frases en inglés que veas/escuches primero trates de traducirlas a español. Creo que esa manera no ayuda mucho porque no podrás desarrollar la capacidad de discernir en inglés (eso me pasa a mi  )
Saludos


----------



## América

Pues yo creo que la PEOR forma de aprender un idioma es traduciendo, lo importante para aprender un idioma es enteder la estructura gramatical del mismo. Una vez que se aprende el idioma, recién se puede empezar a traducir, pero para ello ya debes saber los dos idiomas (del y al que traduces).

Considero que la mejor forma de aprender un idioma es leer mucho en éste.


----------



## Herenia

Mucha gente piensa que va a poder traducir correctamente por el solo hecho de saber los dos idiomas (inglés-español). No es suficiente con entender la estructura gramatical. 
En este caso se necesita estudiar traducción. Entender lo que es un analisis contrastivo de las dos lenguas. Aprender las técnicas de traducción y las reglas que hay que seguir. En realidad no es sentarte a traducir y ya. Se necesita estudiar esa ciencia, diría yo, ese arte. Hay mucha gente  que ocupa puestos de traducción solo por ser bilingüe. Es hora de que la gente entienda y se informe acerca de esa situación. La lic. en traducción es una carrera universitaria. Es igual como si pusieran a una persona en calidad de arquitecto porque sabe dibujar y medir, o a un capturista de datos a programar. Pero la gente sabe que un arquitecto tiene estudios y más conocimiento. Así mismo deberían de entender esta carrera (de traducción) y respetarla. He dicho!


----------



## ayaram7700

Pocas veces he estado mas de acuerdo con alguien como con Herenia, realmente sobre todo aqui en los EUA, cualquier pajaro se pone a "traducir" y hacen unos textos que nadie comprende. A mi me llegan a la oficina muchas personas a que les ayude a entender un texto que recogieron por ahi "en español" pero es una jerigonza terrible, da "verguenza ajena" que alguien se atreva a vender esos "servicios" y todavia cobren por ellos. Yo he traducido por muchos años (mucho mas de 30) y he visto lo que un aficionado le puede hacer a esta profesion. Tambien en estos mas de 30 años he aprendido a ser prudente y *mas insegura que segura* al usar cualquier termino. a veces cuando no me resulta algo y no me gusta la traduccion, prefiero dejarla para el dia siguiente, entonces investigo y exploro y asi fue como llegue a estos foros.

Saludos,

Ayaram7700


----------



## América

Estoy completamente de acuerdo con Ayaram y Herenia, pero la pregunta era si es bueno aprender un idioma traduciendo, y en mi anterior respuesta yo no estaba diciendo que CUALQUIERA puede prestar servicios de traducción por el hecho de ser bilingüe, simplemente decía que no es bueno aprender traduciendo, sino que una vez que ya sabes los idiomas puedes animarte a comparar o a preguntar la traducción de ciertas frases o palabras, NO DIJE EN NINGÚN MOMENTO QUE SE PUEDA SER UN TRADUCTOR PROFESIONAL CON EL SIMPLE HECHO DE SER BILINGÜE.


----------



## Herenia

ok. No, no es bueno aprender otro idioma traduciendo si no sabes ni traducir, jejejejje


----------



## daphne1986

MUCHAS GRACIAS POR CONTESTAR A MI PREGUNTA ME HABEIS SIDO DE MUCHA AYUDA.
AQUÌ VA MI OPINION: PIENSO QUE LA TRADUCCION PUEDE SER UN INSTRUMENTO ÚTIL PARA EL APRENDIZAJE, CLARO QUE NO DE UNA MANERA PROFESIONAL ( NO ESTOY DE ACUERDO EN QUE CUALQUIER PERSONA SE PONGA A TRADUCIR PROFESIONALMENTE), PERO SI PARA ENRIQUECERSE DE VOCABULARIO. sE PUEDEN APRENDER MUCHAS COSAS INTENTANDO TRADUCIR TEXTOS, PUEDES APRENDER MUCHO VACABULARIO Y ADEMÁS GRAMÁTICA, PERO ESO SI, ANTES DE ELLO DEBES DE TENER UN NIVEL LO SUFICIENTEMENTE ALTO COMO PARA YA TENER ASUMIDA LA ESTRUCTURA DEL INGLES.
ESA ES MI OPINION, GRACIAS DE NUEVO.
SALUDOS.


----------



## Alundra

Yo tampoco pienso que traducir sea tan malo para aprender... 

Está claro que una persona que no sabe un idioma no puede llegar y traducir sin más... sería un gran error por su parte pensar que la traducción le iba a enseñar el idioma... pero si tú estudias un idioma, aprendes las estructuras, te inflas a hacer ejercicios y a estudiarte las formas verbales... en fín, creo que la mejor forma de aprenderlo a continuación, es la lectura... pero ¿Qué es la lectura en otro idioma sino la traducción de lo que quieres leer? Vamos, yo cuando me estoy leyendo un libro en inglés, creo que lo que estoy haciendo es traducir... 

Por supuesto que la traducción no se puede pretender que sea la de un licenciado en traducciones... ni mucho menos... pero si estás leyendo... para mí estás traduciendo... y estás aprendiendo...

Y las frases hechas, los giros idiomáticos, los juegos de palabras, en fín, todas esas cosas...  se pueden también aprender... a base de muchos cabezazos, pero se aprenden... y ahí también entran en juego las ganas de aprender de la persona que lo intenta... hay personas también que son traductores profesionales y no traducen la mitad de bien que una persona que realmente se ha interesado en aprender un idioma... 

En fín, no sé... yo creo que leer (que para mí es como traducir), siempre que se conozca el idioma de antemano, es bueno para aprender... 

Alundra.


----------



## natasha2000

Estoy de acuerdo con Daphne y Alundra. Traducir textos (OJO!NO COMO UN TRADUCTOR, SINO COMO EJERCICIO!!!) ayuda entender mejor la forma y construccion de la frase de otro idioma.  No estoy de acuerdo con esas nuevas técnicas de aprendizaje en las escuelas donde no se dice ni una palabra en el idioma materno, por lo menos en los niveles de principiantes. Para que uno entienda bien y aun más si empieza, es importante traducir el texto en que se trabaja. Claro, allí la cosa no termina. Luego hay que intentar usar lo aprendido y practicar hablando. Daré un ejemplo. 
En inglés: I have just seen John. significa Acabo de ver a Juan.
PEEEEROOOOOOO.....
En inglés se usa un present perfect y ya está. Pero en español se usa una construcción acabar de + infinitivo que no tiene nada que ver con perfecto. Si no se traduce esta frase, siempre quedará no tan claro que es lo que significa, ¿no os parece?
Claro, hay otra cara de esta moneda que a mi no me gusta y esto es a la hora de hablar, la gente intenta traducir de su propio idioma, palabra por palabra. Eso si que no se debería hacer. Pero para poder usar expresiones en el "target" idioma, primero hay que estudiar estas expresiones y explicarlos bien, y una de las maneras más claras para hacerlo, es traducirlas en el idioma materno del alumno.
Saludos,


----------



## Herenia

daphne1986 said:
			
		

> Hola!!!!! estoy haciendo un trabajo para la facultad y me gustaria tener varias opiniones de las siguientes cuestiones:
> 
> ¿En que medida la traduccion del ingles al español puede ser un intrumento util en el aprendizaje del ingles??
> xfi contestarme ke lo necesito!!!!!!!!!!


 
Lo que pasó es que tal vez no entendí bien la pregunta. Yo pensé que te referías a aprender el idioma inglés, traduciendo textos sin tener ninguna base del idioma, sin saber nada. Estoy de acuerdo que para traducir (no profesional) tienes que tener cierto nivel de inglés, así extiendes más el vocabulario, claro. En cuanto a existe mucha gente que no es traductora profesional que se dedica a traducir y lo hace mejor que un profesionista, claro que los hay. Pero tenemos que educarnos y entender que la traducción es una profesion que se tiene que estudiar.
En cuanto a nuestra compañera que decía que ella al leer va traduciendo, pues que lata con eso!!!...el chiste es que leas el inglés y lo entiendas como tal. Tratar de pensar en inglés es lo mejor. Imaginense!!!...jeeejjejejeje que buena te la aventaste, amiga!


----------



## Alundra

Herenia said:
			
		

> En cuanto a nuestra compañera que decía que ella al leer va traduciendo, pues que lata con eso!!!...el chiste es que leas el inglés y lo entiendas como tal. Tratar de pensar en inglés es lo mejor. Imaginense!!!...jeeejjejejeje que buena te la aventaste, amiga!


 

Bueno, Herenia, si te refieres a mis comentarios, yo no dije exactamente que "al leer voy traduciendo" como tú quieres dar a entender... dije:



			
				Alundra said:
			
		

> ¿Qué es la lectura en otro idioma sino la traducción de lo que quieres leer? Vamos, yo cuando me estoy leyendo un libro en inglés, creo que lo que estoy haciendo es traducir...
> 
> Por supuesto que la traducción no se puede pretender que sea la de un licenciado en traducciones... ni mucho menos... pero si estás leyendo... para mí estás traduciendo... y estás aprendiendo...


 
Me parece que no es exactamente lo mismo...   (Al menos para mí no lo es...)

Alundra.


----------



## SpiceMan

Concuerdo con Alundra. Uno también "traduce" su propio idioma -al leerlo o escucharlo- de palabras a conceptos, de cierto modo. El truco está en "traducir" palabras a "conceptos" del idioma extranjero, en vez de "conceptos" del idioma propio.


----------



## Justin Fredrickson

Para quienes pretenden sugerir que la traduccion es un acto sacrosancto que no se debe permitir ni que lo intente quien no sea un catedratico de la materia, estoy muy en desacuerdo con ustedes. En mi opinion muy humilde, es una actitud bastante malsana, pero que predomina en el campo de la traduccion, supongo que por las inseguridades de la gente que teme que se le quite el pan de la boca. Por supuesto, que hay que empezar por algun lado a incursionar en un idioma que no sea el tuyo propio y, por supuesto, que la traduccion es bastante util en este respecto. La traduccion exige que uno profundice en el medio del lenguaje mas profundamente y en forma mas activa que hablando o leyendo pasivamente. Leyendo mucho, sin traducir, por temor a que no sabes lo suficiente, no se llega muy lejos.


----------



## lauranazario

ayaram7700 said:
			
		

> .... sobre todo aqui en los EUA, cualquier pajaro se pone a "traducir" y *hacen unos textos que nadie comprende*. A mi me llegan a la oficina muchas personas a que les ayude a entender un texto que recogieron por ahi "en español" pero es una jerigonza terrible


En mis años como traductora, he visto muuuuucho ese tipo de textos casi incomprensibles. *Es el temido "Third-Language Syndrome"*.  
It's a *perfect* example of what Alan Duff wrote about in his book 'Third Language: Recurrent Problems of Translation into English'. It looks like English, it uses English words, it's even comprehensible to the anglophone reader, but its syntax, vocabulary choice and way the thoughts are shaped into words are 100% source language (fuente)​Como bien definen... "parece inglés, usa palabras en inglés y hasta puede resultar entendible para un angloparlante --pero la sintaxis, elección de vocabulario y la forma en que se exprensan las ideas se hizo pensando en el iidioma de origen".

Esto de Third-Language Syndrome es la tendencia de ciertos traductores muy mediocres --o los que se hacen llamar traductores pero en realidad NO lo son-- de producir textos que técnicamente no son Ni inglés NI español (porque puede suceder en cualquier 'dirección'), sino un _horripilante híbrido_, un "tercer idioma" fabricado.

No está de más recalcar que para llegar a ser un buen traductor se debe evitar esta barbaridad a TODA costa.

Saludos,
LN


----------



## Alundra

> No está de más recalcar que para llegar a ser un buen traductor se debe evitar esta barbaridad a TODA costa.


 
Laura, si es que llevas más razón que un santo. 

Lo que pasa es que una cosa, en mi opinión, es que alguien por saber algo de inglés se crea traductor profesional sin serlo.... y otra cosa muy distinta es intentar aprender más vocabulario de inglés (sin pretensiones de ser traductor profesional) traduciendo textos...

No creo que alguien sea traductor solo por saber algo de inglés. Eso está más que claro. Pero si creo que es muy bueno leer y leer, y traducir y traducir... si lo que quieres es elevar tu nivel de inglés... desde luego, por ciencia infusa no se aprende nada.

Alundra.


----------



## lauranazario

Justin Fredrickson said:
			
		

> Para quienes pretenden sugerir que la traduccion es un acto sacrosancto que no se debe permitir ni que lo intente quien no sea un catedratico de la materia, estoy muy en desacuerdo con ustedes. En mi opinion muy humilde, es una actitud bastante malsana, pero que predomina en el campo de la traduccion, supongo que por las inseguridades de la gente que teme que se le quite el pan de la boca.


Hola Justin... y bienvenido a WordReference.

No es que la traducción sea únicamente "un acto sacrosanto" para los "catedráticos en la matera" (tomando prestadas tus propias palabras). Pero no se puede negar que _¡al César lo que es del César_!

Por ejemplo, el hecho de que yo sepa destapar una cañería NO me convierte en plomero; que yo sepa serruchar una tabla NO me convierte en carpintero... y de igual modo, el que una persona sepa dos idiomas NO le convierte en traductor.

No se trata de inseguridades ni de alegado temor a que me quiten el pan de la boca... se trata del DAÑO que se le hace a la profesión de traductor cuando personas sin preparación adecuada (porque para ser traductor HAY que preparase) comienzan a 'infiltrarse' en la industria. 

Quienes incursionan en la traducción sabiendo que no están debidamente preparados NO están buscando rendir un servicio de calidad, NO aspiran a ensalzar los estándares de la profesión... a ellos no les importa un bledo 'embaucar' a sus pobrecitos clientes monolingües que no saben percibir las atrocidades que en muchos lugares se hacen pasar como 'traducciones profesionales'.

Saludos,
LN


----------



## Herenia

Justin Fredrickson said:
			
		

> Para quienes pretenden sugerir que la traduccion es un acto sacrosancto que no se debe permitir ni que lo intente quien no sea un catedratico de la materia, estoy muy en desacuerdo con ustedes. En mi opinion muy humilde, es una actitud bastante malsana, pero que predomina en el campo de la traduccion, supongo que por las inseguridades de la gente que teme que se le quite el pan de la boca. Por supuesto, que hay que empezar por algun lado a incursionar en un idioma que no sea el tuyo propio y, por supuesto, que la traduccion es bastante util en este respecto. La traduccion exige que uno profundice en el medio del lenguaje mas profundamente y en forma mas activa que hablando o leyendo pasivamente. Leyendo mucho, sin traducir, por temor a que no sabes lo suficiente, no se llega muy lejos.


 
Querido amigo, 
No es que tengamos miedo a que nos quiten el pan de la boca, eso ni al caso.
Lo que yo quiero aclararte sobre tu "humilde" opinión, es que estoy de acuerdo que hay personas muy inteligentes que no necesitan estudiar y que tienen experiencia y mucha cultura y vocabulario como para poder traducir cualquier texto, eso yo lo sé, creme, tengo amigos. 
A lo que yo me refiero es que no es por el miedo que nos quiten el pan de la boca. Yo me refiero a que esta carrera de debe de reseptar como todas las demás. Porqué un curandero o cualquier persona que sabe muchisimo de medicina y que ha curado gente no puede entrar a un hospital a trabajar y recetar medicamentos? porque una persona que es super conocedora de las leyes no puede estar en una corte sin ser abogado?
Yo me tuve que ir de mi ciudad lejos para estudiar esta carrera al igual que los doctores, ingenieros y demás. Porqué no se valora eso?... porqué puede ser traductor quien sea? porqué si a las personas como tú que les encanta la traducción no estudian la carrera? yo sé porque y es porque saben que no necesitan estudarla para ejercerla, por eso no los culpo a ustedes. La gente se debe educar y comprender que en la traducción también es necesario estudiarla para poder ejercerla. 
Sé que estamos en una época credencialista, y esta mal. Pero sinceramente se debe respetar. He dicho!


----------



## Justin Fredrickson

Vaya!  No quise ofender.  Creia que aqui se podia opinar.  Para no entrar en ataques personales, solo me limitare a pedir disculpas.


----------



## Herenia

Justin Fredrickson said:
			
		

> Vaya! No quise ofender. Creia que aqui se podia opinar. Para no entrar en ataques personales, solo me limitare a pedir disculpas.


 
Que te parece si mejor solo te limitas a "tratar de aportar en el foro? que para eso es.
En cuanto a que no quisiste ofender, la verdad ví ofensiva y hasta ignorante tu opinión. 
Y por mi parte no me molesté para nada, solo trataba de que entendieras el terrible error en el que vivies. No defiendas lo que no sabes. Creo que te haría bien estudiar una carrera. cuidate!
Ah, y no pidas disculpas, mejor has algo por tu vida, jejejejejje


----------



## Justin Fredrickson

Crei que si estaba aportando. Parece que no. En cuanto a lo ofensivo e ignorante de lo que yo haya dicho, creo que sales ganando y eso cualquiera lo ve.


----------



## Herenia

Justin Fredrickson said:
			
		

> Crei que si estaba aportando. Parece que no. En cuanto a lo ofensivo y ignorante de lo que yo haya dicho, creo que sales ganando y eso cualquiera lo ve.


 
Bueno, creo que esto se torno personal por parte de nuestro amigo. Ojalá que esto lo omitan por respeto a todos, es una pena que te comportes de esa manera aquí en el foro.
El que empezó a insultar y escribir palabras fuertes fuiste tú. 
Si estas en un foro de traductores tienes que respetar la profesión y entenderla como tal. Adios!


----------



## SpiceMan

Jajajaj, discutir por nada viene con el español 
¡Traduzcan eso!


----------



## ILT

Las actitudes de Herenia y Justin me obligan a cerrar este hilo.  Cuando las aguas hayan retomado su cauce, se considerará el volverlo a abrir.


----------

